
Pipe Dream? 3D-Printed Model of Hyperloop Created - evo_9
http://news.yahoo.com/pipe-dream-3d-printed-model-hyperloop-created-192033757.html
======
sbierwagen
Why would you need to 3D-print it? It's a tube.

~~~
viraptor
> "This really demonstrates the possibilities 3D printing offers,"

> WhiteClouds' Connex 500 printer was used to

> ProJet 3500 HDMax was used to

...

This article is not about the hyperloop (it's not even a working model, so it
doesn't give you more than existing drawings). It's promo material for the
printers producer, using hyperloop for grabbing attention.

------
ArekDymalski
In 24h? That's impressive. That's a pity it has been published so late, after
all this heated debate.

------
sargun
It would be neat to actually 3d printing that can survive the 1/6th atmosphere
that the designs call for.

~~~
sbierwagen
100 pascals isn't a sixth of atmospheric pressure, it's 1/1000th.

~~~
sargun
Sorry, I didn't notice the paper was basing it off the reference of Mars
atmospheric pressure...

